# appel de jobs au père du gamin tué pour un iPod



## Manu (6 Juillet 2005)

Mr Jobs est certainement très content du gros succès de son bébé l'iPod. Par contre lorsque pour ce dernier, un gamin est tué au cour d'une bagarre, le Steve est assez mal et le fait savoir en appelant le papa eprouvé.

C'est ici

Il y a des jours comme ça Steve!


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Mr Jobs est certainement très content du gros succès de son bébé l'iPod. Par contre lorsque pour ce dernier, un gamin est tué au cour d'une bagarre, le Steve est assez mal et le fait savoir en appelant le papa eprouvé.
> 
> C'est ici
> 
> Il y a des jours comme ça Steve!



L'accès à l'article est payant.


----------



## orca (6 Juillet 2005)

Il suffit de s'inscrire (c'est gratuit) pour avoir accès à l'article.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

pomme C, pomme V ???


----------



## ederntal (6 Juillet 2005)

C'est une bonne chose qu'il l'ai fait... Mais bon, ca m'enerve qu'on en parle comme ça, c'est un geste "honorable" mais la ca devient plus "marketing" qu'autre chose!!!


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, c'est bon pour l'image de la firme, c'est juste un acte opportuniste à mon avis :rateau:

" je suis désolé que votre fils ait été tué pour un iPod de chez nous, pour vous dédommager, nous vous enverrons sous peu le nouvel iPod color 60go, encore plus de musique dans votre poche..... " 
:rateau:


----------



## Erinwen (6 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne chose qu'il l'ai fait... Mais bon, ca m'enerve qu'on en parle comme ça, c'est un geste "honorable" mais la ca devient plus "marketing" qu'autre chose!!!


En même temps, c'est plutôt le hasard qui a voulu que la victime ait un iPod. Les aggresseurs ne sont sans doute pas venu que pour l'iPod, ils ont aussi volé autres choses.

C'est le titre de l'article qui laisse à penser que la victime est morte à cause d'un iPod. Et c'est sans doute aussi pour ça que Jobs a décidé d'appeller, pour contrer l'effet négatif. Sorti de là, c'est un crime "banal".


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2005)

Apres, les gens qui ont tué le gosse l'ont peut être agressé car ils avaient repéré le iPod ( ou les écouteurs si c'était des connaisseurs )


----------



## huexley (6 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Apres, les gens qui ont tué le gosse l'ont peut être agressé car ils avaient repéré le iPod ( ou les écouteurs si c'était des connaisseurs )



Y'a longtemps que mes écouteurs blanc, de toute facon de pietre qualité ont rejoint le fond d'un tiroir :-S


----------



## Ptit-beignet (6 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est bon pour l'image de la firme, c'est juste un acte opportuniste à mon avis :rateau:
> 
> " je suis désolé que votre fils ait été tué pour un iPod de chez nous, pour vous dédommager, nous vous enverrons sous peu le nouvel iPod color 60go, encore plus de musique dans votre poche..... "
> :rateau:


Désolé mais  je trouve rien de drôle la dedans !
Après dire que c'est un acte opportuniste est vite juger la chose. Un echo de journaliste et ca y est les gens jugent, critiquent, s'attendrissent, admirent, bref ca sent vraiment mauvais tout ca.
Un gamin se fait tuer pour s'être fait piquer pour 300 dollars de "choses", de "plastique, métal, nylon, verre, ..." ! je pense pas que ca demande des reactions de mauvais gout.
Après la réaction de S. Jobs, je la crois un minimum sincère. Appeller un père qui vient de son fils en pensant qu'au pognon je pense que meme S. J. n'en est pas capable ...


----------



## minime (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> pomme C, pomme V ???



« _As Errol Rose made preparations on Monday to bury his 15-year-old son, Christopher, who was killed last week in Brooklyn during a fight over an iPod, he received a telephone call from a stranger. The man spoke in tones that the grieving father said had momentarily quieted his anguish._

[&#8230;]

_Prosecutors say the fight started with a demand for the iPod, the popular digital music players that have sold in the millions since Apple introduced them in October 2001. In recent months, city authorities have noted a rise in subway crime, driven principally by thefts of cellphones and iPods. The most frequent victims, the police said, are teenagers who are robbed after school. In the days since Christopher's death, Mr. Rose has spoken of finding meaning in his family's misfortune, and of working to help teenagers like the ones who attacked his son._

[&#8230;]

_One of Mr. Jobs's assistants contacted a reporter for The New York Times on Monday and asked for Mr. Rose's telephone number. A spokesman for Mr. Jobs declined to comment on the phone call yesterday._ »

Le NYT avait consacré un article à cette affaire dans son édition de la veille.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

tué pour un ipod?
la vache ,quelle époque on vit...
C pour ca que l'on recommandait de remplacer les écouteurs blancs par un casque pourri,pour pas attirer les dingues près à tout pour s'emparer de l'ipod...
valable dans le métro surtout...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tué pour un ipod?
> la vache ,quelle époque on vit...


ça fait vomir un pareil aveuglement, on meurt pour bien moins, c'est le fait que ça vienne d'Apple qui te choque ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

Hier ds milliers de gens sont mort, mais steve a pas appelé ils n'avaient pas d'iPods...


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça fait vomir un pareil aveuglement, on meurt pour bien moins, c'est le fait que ça vienne d'Apple qui te choque ?



t'emballe pas, SM. Je pense que Sidney serait tout autant indigné d'apprendre que le gamin est mort pour une clope ou pour 20 euros, ou pour rien. Il se trouve que là c'est - en partie - pour un ipod, et qu'on est sur un forum mac... et voilà, c'est tout. 

Le fait que ce soit un ipod n'empêche pas d'être indigné.

Maintenant, c'est un fait divers hélas comme beaucoup d'autres et ça n'avait peut être pas sa place ici, le lien étant justement uniquement un ipod.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

ouais je sais, comme dans ici paris, pas de thread sans ipod donc


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

SM a parfaitement raison mais aussi :



			
				Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais  je trouve rien de drôle la dedans !
> Après dire que c'est un acte opportuniste est vite juger la chose. Un echo de journaliste et ca y est les gens jugent, critiquent, s'attendrissent, admirent, bref ca sent vraiment mauvais tout ca.
> Un gamin se fait tuer pour s'être fait piquer pour 300 dollars de "choses", de "plastique, métal, nylon, verre, ..." ! je pense pas que ca demande des reactions de mauvais gout.
> Après la réaction de S. Jobs, je la crois un minimum sincère. Appeller un père qui vient de son fils en pensant qu'au pognon je pense que meme S. J. n'en est pas capable ...



De temps en temps allumez votre 2ème neurone :mouais:
Putain vous n'avez plus aucun recul sur les événements  :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (7 Juillet 2005)

On vit dans un monde de fou, c'est bien triste tout ca


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> On vit dans un monde de fou, c'est bien triste tout ca


[Message perso]De temps en temps allumez votre 2ème neurone [/Message perso]


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais  je trouve rien de drôle la dedans !



A mon avis, c'est pas censé être drôle, c'est censé être cynique. Autant que la démarche de Jobs.



> Après dire que c'est un acte opportuniste est vite juger la chose.



J'aurais plutôt pensé que c'était justement une réaction réfléchie.



> Un echo de journaliste et ca y est les gens jugent, critiquent, s'attendrissent, admirent, bref ca sent vraiment mauvais tout ca.



Jobs est quand même un peu connu pour délivrer ses interventions en tant que CEO d'Apple au compte goutte, pour leur donner plus d'impact (ce qui est rare est cher n'est-ce pas ?). Une des raisons de son succès réside dans sa façon de communiquer, non ? Penses tu sincèrement qu'il aurait appelé sans savoir que l'information serait diffusée ?



> Après la réaction de S. Jobs, je la crois un minimum sincère. Appeller un père qui vient de son fils en pensant qu'au pognon je pense que meme S. J. n'en est pas capable ...



[Tu ne serais pas américain, toi des fois ? ]

Tout le problème est justement l'acte de communication sur sa sincérité. Je peux te garantir que beaucoup sont au moins autant choqués, mais pour des raisons différentes des tiennes visiblement.


----------



## minime (7 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Après dire que c'est un acte opportuniste est vite juger la chose.



Steve Jobs est chef d'entreprise, et des entreprises ayant un certain poids. Il dirige Apple, une multinationale faisant partie de la liste Fortune 500 et Pixar, un studio d'animation reconnu&#8230; Comme certains autres il est souvent visible au travers des médias, présence à la remise des Oscars lorsqu'un film Pixar est en lice, reportages à son sujet (ou bien sur la naissance de la micro-informatique, avec des parallèles inévitables sur les destins de Jobs & Gates, etc.), interviews dans la presse, passages télé (y compris en France), interventions mises en scène lors des conférences Apple, il a été dépeint dans un téléfilm, plusieurs ouvrages lui ont été consacrés, il a même un look&#8230; En fait c'est un personnage public, il incarne ses sociétés et projette une "image publique" sans doute sincère jusqu'à un certain point, mais qui doit tout de même être façonnée, à moins qu'il soit extraordinairement naïf ou candide. Et en disant ça je n'ai pas l'impression d'être cynique.


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Il y a bien un double angle de vision mais prêtons lui d'avoir des réaction humaines même si elles sont interprétées et manipulées à posteriori


----------



## minime (7 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas là il a réagi en tant que CIO d'Apple, dans son costume officiel (jeans, turtleneck ), sachant très bien qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un acte à caractère privé.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Steve Jobs est chef d'entreprise, et des entreprises ayant un certain poids. Il dirige Apple, une multinationale faisant partie de la liste Fortune 500 et Pixar, un studio d'animation reconnu[...]





> [...]à moins qu'il soit extraordinairement naïf ou candide. [...]



Avec ce pédigrée, et les expériences pas forcément heureuses qui vont avec, j'ai du mal à penser qu'un candide siège actuellement dans les baskets de SJ.. Et ça n'en fait pas globalement quelqu'un d'inhumain. Quand tu bosses avec tes mains, au bout d'un moment, tu te tapes de la corne.
On est le produit de notre environnement dans une certaine mesure.

 Sur ce coup là, toute progression gardée, la démarche est borderline.

 Ce qui devient préoccupant, c'est quand "la force" fonctionne sur certaines personnes 

Voilà, c'est plus ça que j'veux dire d'abord.


----------



## sylko (7 Juillet 2005)

Voici le lien de l'article sans login 

Je pense sincérement que Steve a appelé ce père, sans penser aux conséquences que cela pouvait avoir. C'est le père de cet ado qui a contacté le journal. Lui aussi, certainement sans savoir ce qui pourrait s'en suivre. Les honnêtes gens sont souvent très naïfs, en se confiant à des journalistes. 

Je trouve que c'est un beau geste de la part de Steve. Tout comme les mots qu'il adresse aux épouses des développeurs, au terme de certains Keynote. Tout comme le discours qu'il fait dernièrement aux étudiants de l'Uni de Stanford. 

Pourquoi toujours être suspicieux à son égard?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voici le lien de l'article sans login



Désolé Faut toujours un login.
Voici ce que j'ai lu 




> Pourquoi *toujours*  être suspicieux à son égard?



C'est justement pas "toujours", c'est au cas par cas. Bien que récent switcher, je peux te garantir que je fais les choses à fond  Mais sur ce coup-là précisément, et bien je n'adhère pas, voilà.
Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier d'autres aspects du personnage. C'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2005)

Et encore une fois, c'est pas "Steve", c'est le patron d'Apple qui a appelé, c'est pas anodin comme remarque.


----------



## juju palavas (7 Juillet 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Mr Jobs est certainement très content du gros succès de son bébé l'iPod. Par contre lorsque pour ce dernier, un gamin est tué au cour d'une bagarre, le Steve est assez mal et le fait savoir en appelant le papa éprouvé.
> 
> C'est ici
> 
> Il y a des jours comme ça Steve!



Ce genre d'événement l'empêche, de dormir la nuit, mais le pauvre grand Steve ne prend pas de cachet, pour dormir, il a ses attaché de presse,ses rp, bien introduit dans les médias??.. Médias qui ont  leur papa Noël (des ipods je suppose) tout ce beau monde lui apporte une thérapie de spontanéité et nous comme des c.. On en parle, comme un acte de bravoure d'autre part se balader avec un ipod auprès de gens qui ne peuvent pas se payer la moindre clé usb c'est de la provocations.


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> On en parle, comme un acte de bravoure d'autre part se balader avec un ipod auprès de gens qui ne peuvent pas se payer la moindre clé usb c'est de la provocations.



1- on n'en parle pas comme un acte de bravoure
2- la fin de ta phrase est de la pure c*****


----------



## minime (7 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je pense sincérement que Steve a appelé ce père, sans penser aux conséquences que cela pouvait avoir. [&#8230;] Pourquoi toujours être suspicieux à son égard?



S'il avait demandé au New-York Times de ne pas l'ébruiter, ce qui était surement possible, on en aurait rien su. Tandis que là il en est largement question dans la presse (Google news) et jusque sur CNN. Et on est bien suspicieux dès qu'il s'agit de Bill Gates&#8230;



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas là il a réagi en tant que CIO d'Apple.



J'ai écrit CIO, damned. Un retour de flamme olympique.


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi toujours être suspicieux à son égard?



justement parceque la ou tu te trompe c est que Steeve Jobs à une énorme connaissance de media et de l'utilisation de ceux-ci, a moins qu'il soit totalement abrutis on ne ressort pas de plus de vingt ans de vie commune avec la presse, internet, TV, sans une once d'expérience, et donc :



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Les honnêtes gens sont souvent très naïfs, en se confiant à des journalistes.



ca tiens pas vraiment la route pour notre cher SJ




			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> d'autre part se balader avec un ipod auprès de gens qui ne peuvent pas se payer la moindre clé usb c'est de la provocations.



/me vote pour la citation du jour !


----------



## quetzalk (7 Juillet 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> ca tiens pas vraiment la route pour notre cher SJ
> 
> * huexley vote pour la citation du jour !



- je crois qu'il causait du père du gamin

- sur le fait divers, sans faire de la sociologie de comptoir (vous avez déjà dit l'essentiel, _le monde est cruel ma pauv' dame_  ) je suis choqué bien sûr qu'on puisse se faire tuer pour un ipod mais sans doute encore plus choqué de la manière dont les gens, et les ados en particulier EXHIBENT ce bidule hors de prix - et relativement voyant si on ne prend pas un minimum de précaution. Contrairement à ce qui a été dit nul besoin d'être un "connaisseur" pour reconnaître dans le métro un porteur d'ipod, les écouteurs blancs se repèrent à 1 km dans le brouillard. Et, ben merde, quand on porte sur soi un appareil qui coûte quinze jours de SMIC (ou un mois de RMI, je dis ça juste pour donner une échelle), ON RESTE DISCRET. Je vous connais donc je redis que ça ne justifie pas l'agression...   Mais exhiber ses richesses sur la voie publique quand on n'est pas préparé à les défendre d'une manière ou d'une autre (ce qui est un débat inquiétant) est la première manière de se les faire voler, un point c'est tout. Ces crétins d'ados-ipods enturbannés de consumérisme affiché - faute d'autres valeurs ? - me font penser à leurs crétins de parents qui s'étonnent qu'à Sao Paolo on les pourchasse pour leur Rollex et leur camescope. Je ne sais pas mais quand j'étais gamin non seulement "tout le monde" n'avait pas un appareil à 3000 FF dans la poche, ni même à la maison, mais le cas échéant on n'en faisait pas étalage. Encore moins avant de rentrer seul la nuit dans les rues désertes ou dans les transports en commun.

Et merde, enfin c'est triste de mourir à 15 ans pour un ipod, c'est triste aussi de mourir à 15 ans d'une pneumonie parce qu'on n' pas d'antibiotiques dans la région, et ça arrive bien plus souvent.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (7 Juillet 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je suis choqué bien sûr qu'on puisse se faire tuer pour un ipod mais sans doute encore plus choqué de la manière dont les gens, et les ados en particulier EXHIBENT ce bidule hors de prix. Et, ben merde, quand on porte sur soi un appareil qui coûte quinze jours de SMIC (ou un mois de RMI, je dis ça juste pour donner une échelle), ON RESTE DISCRET. Je vous connais donc je redis que ça ne justifie pas l'agression...


Entre agression vol et agression meurtre, je crois qu'il y a un fossé enorme.
Le vol est compréhensible pour toutes les raisons que tu as evoque mais la on parle de meurtre, et pour moi rien n'excuse ca.


			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas mais quand j'étais gamin non seulement "tout le monde" n'avait pas un appareil à 3000 FF dans la poche, ni même à la maison, ...


tout a fait d'accord.


			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, enfin c'est triste de mourir à 15 ans pour un ipod, c'est triste aussi de mourir à 15 ans d'une pneumonie parce qu'on n' pas d'antibiotiques dans la région, et ça arrive bien plus souvent.


Personne ne dit le contraire. Que ce soit à cause d'un iPod ou d'une pneumonie, ca reste la vie d'un gamin de 15 ans ...... Selon moi, y'a pas de hierarchie dans la mort (malgré ce que certains pensent).


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il causait du père du gamin



Je pense aussi, mais comme je venais de me lever, j'ai fait le maximum



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - sur le fait divers, sans faire de la sociologie de comptoir



Ce qui me faisait sourir c'étais pas tant le cout financier dudis objet, c'est le "se payer la moindre clé usb" genre c'est la pire des honte et un symbole de grande pauvreté 




Enfin les "quand j'étais jeune" et tout ça... Et oui on est vieux et mon grand père n'avait qu'une orange pour Noël. Je me sens vieux aussi


----------



## Ptit-beignet (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps allumez votre 2ème neurone :mouais:
> Putain vous n'avez plus aucun recul sur les événements  :hein:


Oui papa ! 
Mon deuxième neurone est allumé pas de problèmes. Par contre si tu demandes un troisieme, il est HS celui la. 
J'ai du recul sur les evenements. j'ai pas dit "Jobs est un Dalai lama en puissance". Je dis juste que la demarche est un minimum sincere meme si bien sur il represente Apple. Quand on peut allier les deux pkoi se priver ??? 
Justement du recul c'est de voir qu'il n'y a pas qu'un pdg qui va redorer son image de marque. Derriere il y a autre chose et la reflexion "ton fils est mort, je t'offre ton poids en iPod", bah ca n'a pas plus de recul. Apres c'est sur ca passe mieux, c'est plus mode, plus in, plus dans l'esprit "y a d'autres gens qui meurent et tout le monde s'en fout" !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> t'emballe pas, SM. Je pense que Sidney serait tout autant indigné d'apprendre que le gamin est mort pour une clope ou pour 20 euros, ou pour rien. Il se trouve que là c'est - en partie - pour un ipod, et qu'on est sur un forum mac... et voilà, c'est tout.
> 
> Le fait que ce soit un ipod n'empêche pas d'être indigné.
> 
> Maintenant, c'est un fait divers hélas comme beaucoup d'autres et ça n'avait peut être pas sa place ici, le lien étant justement uniquement un ipod.




tout a fait:aujourd'hui les voleurs sont près a tuer pour s'emparer de trois fois rien(iPod ou pas ,ca vaut pas une vie)...C'est inquiétant...


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas là il a réagi en tant que CIO d'Apple, dans son costume officiel (jeans, turtleneck ), sachant très bien qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un acte à caractère privé.


L'un n'exclut pas l'autre 




			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voici le lien de l'article sans login
> 
> Je pense sincérement que Steve a appelé ce père, sans penser aux conséquences que cela pouvait avoir. C'est le père de cet ado qui a contacté le journal. Lui aussi, certainement sans savoir ce qui pourrait s'en suivre. Les honnêtes gens sont souvent très naïfs, en se confiant à des journalistes.
> 
> ...


   




			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Et encore une fois, c'est pas "Steve", c'est le patron d'Apple qui a appelé, c'est pas anodin comme remarque.


Ça, tu n'en sais rien, l'information venant à posteriori ! De plus cette information n'est pas venue de Californie 




			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> ca tiens pas vraiment la route pour notre cher SJ


C'est le père du gosse


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, enfin c'est triste de mourir à 15 ans pour un ipod, c'est triste aussi de mourir à 15 ans d'une pneumonie parce qu'on n' pas d'antibiotiques dans la région, et ça arrive bien plus souvent.


Le phénomène attiche la presse us car il touche à ce qui est devenu un phénomène de société et un symbole, l'iPod. Mais il n'y a pas que là bas. Ici aussi en Europe cela arrive et ce n'est que la continuité du quotidien qui se déroule sous nos yeux avec les téléphones mobiles  :mouais: 
J'ai 3 enfants et tous les 3 ont été agressés pour cause de mobile et pourtant ils sont très discrets avec. L'un d'entre eux a même été agressé 2 fois  :hein: 
Quel que soit le bout par lequel on prend cette info, il faut la relativiser


----------



## quetzalk (7 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Le vol est compréhensible pour toutes les raisons que tu as evoque mais la on parle de meurtre, et pour moi rien n'excuse ca.



on est d'accord, je ne pensais pas "excuser" mais "chercher à comprendre".
tuer pour voler... ben oui, la civilisation ne fait que commencer...


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait:aujourd'hui les voleurs sont près a tuer pour s'emparer de trois fois rien(iPod ou pas ,ca vaut pas une vie)...C'est inquiétant...



"La bourse ou la vie ?" ça vous dit quelque chose ???:mouais:

Il y a toujours eu des crimes crapuleux... on a juste remplacé la bourse par un iPod....


----------



## Ptit-beignet (7 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours eu des crimes crapuleux... on a juste remplacé la bourse par un iPod....


ouai  

Vu sur un autre forum :
Mister A :"Oui Steve Jobs a appelé les parents de l'enfant qui s'est fait tuer pour leur offrir une remise de 10% sur un iPod de remplacement."
Mister B :"Vous êtes priés de laisser ce genre de remarques douteuses à la porte du forum. J'espère ne pas avoir à le redire."
No comment !


----------



## minime (7 Juillet 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas mais quand j'étais gamin non seulement "tout le monde" n'avait pas un appareil à 3000 FF dans la poche, ni même à la maison, mais le cas échéant on n'en faisait pas étalage. Encore moins avant de rentrer seul la nuit dans les rues désertes ou dans les transports en commun. [&#8230;] Mais exhiber ses richesses sur la voie publique quand on n'est pas préparé à les défendre d'une manière ou d'une autre (ce qui est un débat inquiétant) est la première manière de se les faire voler, un point c'est tout.



Je ne sais pas si tu faisais directement référence à cette agression mais ça ne s'est pas du tout passé comme ça.  

- C'était peut-être un iPod mini (199$), pourquoi imaginer qu'il avait le plus cher ? Juste un détail, le prix importe peu, mais bon&#8230;
- Le père travaille dans le bâtiment, ils ne doivent pas être riches au point d'en étaler partout
- Le jeune sortait de chez lui et était accompagné par trois autres ados
- Il a été agressé durant l'après-midi, ou en fin d'après midi
- Il était préparé à se défendre.

« _On Saturday afternoon, Christopher set out with three of his friends in the Farragut section of East Flatbush. They planned to take the subway to the Port Authority Bus Terminal and catch a bus to Pennsylvania, where Christopher attended school, to watch a fireworks display. Soon after they left Christopher's house, as many as a dozen teenagers attacked the four boys, beat them and stole their valuables, which included an iPod, the police have said. During the fight, one of the teenagers stabbed Christopher twice in his chest, killing him. Darran Samuel, 16, of Brooklyn, is being held without bail on charges of second-degree murder and attempted robbery in connection with the attack._ »



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas là il a réagi en tant que C*E*O d'Apple, dans son costume officiel (jeans, turtleneck ), sachant très bien qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un acte à caractère privé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On est pas d'accord là-dessus, définitivement.


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> ouai
> 
> Vu sur un autre forum :
> Mister A :"Oui Steve Jobs a appelé les parents de l'enfant qui s'est fait tuer pour leur offrir une remise de 10% sur un iPod de remplacement."
> ...



Je pense qu'il ne faut pas prendre ce type de réflection au premier degré...
Il s'agit d'une boutade, d'un gout douteux certes, mais il n'y a rien de sérieux la dedans...

D'ailleurs ce qu'il y a de particulier dans cette news c'est steve jobs qui appele, sinon des agressions comme ça y en a tous les jours dans les journaux...

J'ai été plus choqué en lisant cette semaine qu'une bande de 3 jeunes violais des femmes de 85 et 86 ans...:mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été plus choqué en lisant cette semaine qu'une bande de 3 jeunes violais des femmes de 85 et 86 ans...:mouais:


Hé" oui, la misère sexuelle des jeunes devient inquiétante 
 :rateau: 
Celle des mamies aussi


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On est pas d'accord là-dessus, définitivement.


 :sick: 







Bah, fallait bien que cela arrive, depuis le temps  :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> "chercher à comprendre".
> tuer pour voler... ben oui, la civilisation ne fait que commencer...


C'est la société us, elle est bien plus violente que dans notre vieille europe   
Les armes sont toujours en vente libre  :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est la société us, elle est bien plus violente que dans notre vieille europe
> Les armes sont toujours en vente libre  :mouais:



oui c'est bien ce que je disais... hélas.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2005)

Un jour peut etre qu'ils comprendront .... :mouais:


----------



## huexley (8 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est la société us, elle est bien plus violente que dans notre vieille europe
> Les armes sont toujours en vente libre  :mouais:



Ouais en même temps je suis pas sur qu'un discours "michael mooresque" soit plus réaliste. La bonne vieille Europe est tout aussi violente, le fait que les armes d'assaut ou de poing  ne soient pas en vente libre nne change pas tant que ca la donne. Trouver une arme pour quelqu'un qui est un tant soit peu motivé est tout sauf difficile (et oui je sais de quoi je parle), qui plus est les groupuscule terroriste Eta  FLNC, ira etc etc sont pas spécialement des agneaux non plus. Sans oublier la violence dans les stades etc etc. 

Bref stigmatiser sur les armes.. Enfin bon


----------



## Manu (8 Juillet 2005)

Je crois que pour cerner le personnage de Steve, il faut voir tout son parcours. C'est au départ un vrai illuminé qui par la suite a subit des coups durs et s'est finalement un peu assagi. Depuis son retour à Apple il me semble qu'il a toujours cherché à donner à la boite qu'il a créée une image à  la fois conforme au monde capîtaliste dans lequel elle  vit mais sachant allier des valeurs d'excellence et qualité avec des valeurs humaines. Cela s'est vu sur les reactions sur le site d'Apple à des évènements comme la mort des gens assez proches des idées et valeurs d'Apple (think different entre autre), le récent tsunami, etc. Bref une image d'une boite en symbiose avec  tous ceux qui partgent sa vision technologique, axée sur l'innovation et la création. Bref une vision à mon avis moins ringarde.

Quant à son intervention suite à la mort du jeune homma, c'est pas surprenant du tout. Et je ne pense absolument que ça à voir avec une démarcche marketing. Je pense d'ailleurs qu'une personne comme Steve Woszniak aurait réagit de la même façon.

Ceci étant dit Apple est une boite capitaliste avec tous les avantages et inconvénients comme les autres. Il n'y reigne pas forcément une atmosphère de sainteté loin de là.


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> "Trouver une arme pour quelqu'un qui est un tant soit peu *motivé* est tout sauf difficile (et oui je sais de quoi je parle)..."



Comme tu le soulignes, en Europe il faut être motivé pour obtenir une arme.
Aux US, pas besoin d'être motivé, il suffit d'ouvrir le placard dans le salon...

Et ça, ça change tout....


----------



## Manu (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu le soulignes, en Europe il faut être motivé pour obtenir une arme.
> Aux US, pas besoin d'être motivé, il suffit d'ouvrir le placard dans le salon...
> 
> Et ça, ça change tout....



Vous  dormez ou bien vous faites exprès???

Que pensiez-vous obtenir d'un pays qui a à un moment de son histoire pas si lointaine que ça généralisé , ou plutôt adopté comme mode de vie le jean, une ceinture avec 1 ou 2 colts et des bottes. L'arme fait partie intégrante du mode de vie. on la trouve accrochée au dessus de la grande armoire à coté des liqueurs et autre photos de famille.


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Vous  dormez ou bien vous faites exprès???



Hein, qu'est ce qui se passe ?? j'ai entendu quelquechose ?? :sleep:



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> "...L'arme fait partie intégrante du mode de vie. on la trouve accrochée au dessus de la grande armoire à coté des liqueurs et autre photos de famille..."



Il me semble que c'est ce que j'ai dit, en étant un peu moins précis... (tiroir du salon) :mouais:


----------



## woulf (8 Juillet 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Vous  dormez ou bien vous faites exprès???
> 
> Que pensiez-vous obtenir d'un pays qui a à un moment de son histoire pas si lointaine que ça généralisé , ou plutôt adopté comme mode de vie le jean, une ceinture avec 1 ou 2 colts et des bottes. L'arme fait partie intégrante du mode de vie. on la trouve accrochée au dessus de la grande armoire à coté des liqueurs et autre photos de famille.



Oui et tous les français portent un béret basque... Non faut arrêter, tous les américains n'ont pas un arsenal chez eux non plus. Vous êtes au courant qu'il y en a qui militent pour l'interdiction ou la réglementation stricte des armes, que tous les états n'ont pas la même législation (à ce sujet, évitez le Texas  ) même si le fait d'avoir une arme est "constitutionnel" les conditions de leur détention et obtention différent. Tout comme il y a des gens qui ont des armes et les mettent sous clé aussi... Bref, arrêtez de généraliser à tout va.

Et sauf erreur, ce gamin a été poignardé, pas tué par arme à feu,  et des crans d'arrêt et autres lames on en trouve n'importe où dans le monde...


----------



## Ptit-beignet (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est ce que j'ai dit, en étant un peu moins précis... (tiroir du salon) :mouais:


Plus de 6 mois aux US sans voir une arme a feu chez les gens .....  On m'aurait menti !!
Non les americains ne sont pas tous des cowboys !
Par contre en France, j'ai deja vu plein d'armes a feu dans les salons. Tu connais des gens qui sont chasseurs et c'est pas dur de trouver un fusil !!!!
Je connais un pourcentage plus grand de gens qui ont ouvertement une arme en France qu'au USA !!!! :mouais:

Edit:  Oups j'avais oublié l'episode de la "State fair" (genre d'enorme fete foraine), ou j'ai vu du "Turkey Shoot" avec des vraies dindes et des vraies fusils !! Joli boucherie de Redneck !!


----------



## Manu (8 Juillet 2005)

Woulf, ce que j'essayais de dire c'est que l'arme est quelque chose qui a fait partie de la tradition américaine. Cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que tous les américains sont super armés. D'ailleurs le fait qu'il y ait des organisations pour la défense du port d'arme et des organisations contre montre bien cet état de chose qui est quand même particulière à ce pays. Mias cela n'a rien à voir avec l'évènement qui est le sujet du thread je l'accorde. 

On a bien connu  en France dernièrement dans les actualités, un cas d' élèves d'un même établissement ou quartier battre à mort un de leur copain sans que ceci n'est à voir avec des droits de port d'armes.


----------



## sylko (8 Juillet 2005)

Ca dévie en direction du bar...


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Plus de 6 mois aux US sans voir une arme a feu chez les gens .....  On m'aurait menti !!
> Non les americains ne sont pas tous des cowboys !
> Par contre en France, j'ai deja vu plein d'armes a feu dans les salons. Tu connais des gens qui sont chasseurs et c'est pas dur de trouver un fusil !!!!
> Je connais un pourcentage plus grand de gens qui ont ouvertement une arme en France qu'au USA !!!! :mouais:
> ...



Oui, d'ailleurs c'est bien connu il y a beaucoup plus d'armes à feu en France qu'aux US...


----------



## Ptit-beignet (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs c'est bien connu il y a beaucoup plus d'armes à feu en France qu'aux US...


Ma remarque n'etait pas pour dire qu'il n'y en avait pas beaucoup aux US, je dis juste que y'en a pas partout dans le frigo, le salon, sous le matelas du lit des gamins !!!! Oui ils en ont, mais dans certains etats plus "evolué" beaucoup moins que les francais se plaisent à le dire. Les US c'est pas que le Texas, les rednecks, Harlem et les quartiers chauds de LA !
Ce que j'ai dit comprenait le mot "ouvertement". Ta reflexion est totalement hors de propos mais à la vue de vos reflexions sur les ricains cow boys  ... no comment ! 
Et puis avec une population 4 à 5 fois plus importante le contraire serait etonnant !!


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca dévie en direction du bar...


Non, pas vraiment, car il en va des habitudes de la presse us comme des armes, nous ne sommes pas tout à fait sur la même planète


----------



## Cricri (31 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas vraiment, car il en va des habitudes de la presse us comme des armes, nous ne sommes pas tout &#224; fait sur la m&#234;me plan&#232;te


Oui, d'ailleurs Steve a r&#233;fl&#233;chi &#224; tout &#231;a et il sort un nouveau nano.







> "It seems like every time we release a new version of iPod, these stories about people being mugged for them come out of the woodwork," Apple CEO Steve Jobs said onstage at a special event Tuesday. "We're out to change that." Jobs then held up an iPod nano with brass knuckles attached.http://www.bbspot.com/News/2005/09/apple_nano_ismack.html



&#199;a sent &#224; plein nez le remontage de thread de mauvais gout... :mouais:


----------



## Imaginus (31 Octobre 2005)

Vraiment de mauvais gout le montage photo...   :mouais:
Concernant les ecouteurs blancs Apple ,c'est un fait on est vite repéré par les voleurs à la tire.

Enfin moi perso avec mes shure E3C je dois cherché la merde...


_D'un autre coté je mesure 1m90._


----------



## shinjilestat (1 Novembre 2005)

En même temps, pas la peine d'avoir les écouteurs blancs pour se faire agresser.
Suffit juste d'avoir des écouteurs aux oreilles. Je le sais puisque je viens de me faire voler mon Ipod photo hier .
Le succès de l'Ipod aidant, les voleurs ont maintenant beaucoup de chances d'en trouver sur leurs victimes.


----------



## Warflo (1 Novembre 2005)

Même pas d'écouteurs du tout suffit.Une vague forme de téléphone portable dans la poche , deux mecs arrivent , te coincent dans en coin , te fouillent les poches le sacs , te prennent tout ce qui a de la valeur et ce casse , sous l'oeil indiferent de la rue qui grouille de monde.
Je ne sais pas comment sa se passe chez vous , mais a Marseille tu sors pas en ville avec un mp3 à decouvert , a moins que tu compte t'en racheter le lendemain .Même le balotement d'un mp3/portable autour du cou dans le t-shirt suffit a te faire reperer et suivre.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Ben putain, &#224; Nantes, ya plein de blaireaux avec les cl&#233;s et les portables autour du cou, il leur arrive que dalle ! 

Perso &#231;a m'arrive de me balader mon iPod &#224; la main, j'ai jamai eu de probl&#232;mes


----------



## BioSS (1 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> On en parle, comme un acte de bravoure d'autre part se balader avec un ipod auprès de gens qui ne peuvent pas se payer la moindre clé usb c'est de la provocations.



    :hein: 

Nulle ta remarque. Ca m'a choqué même. Tu inculpe le pauvre jeune qui écoutait
son morceau de musique tranquille et qui s'est fait tomber dessus par un groupe d'abruti...
Si tu va à Chatelet équipé de ton Ipod, c'est pas de la provoc, c ptet parceque t'as besoin
d'aller t'acheter des fringues ou de voir ta miss et que la musique c essentiel.

Enfin bref... Maintenant que j'ai un G5, je vais surement devoir emmenager
dans le 17eme pour pas provoquer mes voisins, c'est nettement plus respectueux...
tssss... Y en a ils feraient mieux de se taire. :sleep:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Faut pas lui en vouloir, il fait parti de ces gens au 2&#232; neurone soit alternatif soit en option non livr&#233;e


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Plus de 6 mois aux US sans voir une arme a feu chez les gens .....  On m'aurait menti !!
> Non les americains ne sont pas tous des cowboys !
> Par contre en France, j'ai deja vu plein d'armes a feu dans les salons. Tu connais des gens qui sont chasseurs et c'est pas dur de trouver un fusil !!!!
> Je connais un pourcentage plus grand de gens qui ont ouvertement une arme en France qu'au USA !!!! :mouais:




C'est parce que t'as pas assez baisé aux USA, sinon tu les aurais vu les guns à côté de la vaseline et du gode ceinture à 6 vitesses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depuis la dernière loi, les fusils se font rares dans les salons en France, bon il y a bien une ptite 22 qui traîne, voir un fusil à pompe, mais rien de méchant :rateau:


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> Nulle ta remarque. Ca m'a choqué même. Tu inculpe le pauvre jeune qui écoutait
> son morceau de musique tranquille et qui s'est fait tomber dessus par un groupe d'abruti...
> ...




Surtout quand tu vois la proportion de lacoste et de téléphones caméra-walkman-machine à laver parmi ces "nécéssiteux" qui se sentent provoqué.


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Novembre 2005)

Meldon....


----------



## BioSS (2 Novembre 2005)

Ouais il a m&#234;me pas tort...
Parcequ'ils ont quand m&#234;me les moyens de s'acheter des Nike Pump Air
Force One TN Requin Shox de ouf derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration ray&#233;e bicolore avec
effet glossy sur le logo, et m&#234;me qu'ils ont assez de moyen pour se payer
des casquettes de golfeur Lacoste dernier mod&#232;le avec visi&#232;re r&#233;tractable
et tout le toutim... Accessoires indispensables soi-dit en passant, au vu de
leur condition de vie...


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

La classe ultime c'est la casquette Nique&#174; pos&#233;e sur la t&#234;te.... pas enfonc&#233;e, juste pos&#233;e...

Des fois, &#231;a me d&#233;passe  


:rateau:


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

Pour continuer dans le hors sujet, j'ai expliqué une fois, oui je suis folle, à un djeune (le copain du frère d'une amie, y a quand même des limites à ma folie) que Naïke, ça se prononçait niqué en français et naïqui en anglais, que c'était la déesse de la victoire et tout et tout. Il a dit que c'est moi qu'était niquée de la tête...  Enfin bon ils sont pas tous comme ça lol


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

Comme ceux qui portent une jambe de jogging relev&#233;e....
Plusieurs r&#233;ponse &#224; la question: 
"Pourquoi t'as relev&#233;e ta jambe ?"

- "Wesh, parce que tout le monde le fait b&#226;tard !" 

- "Ben, parce que Anelka il le faisait, gros ! " 

Aucun ne semble savoir pourquoi Anelka le faisait, &#224; savoir pour se rappeler l'esclavage 

( OK, venant d'Anelka, &#231;a surprend qu'il soit &#224; m&#234;me de militer pour &#231;a, mais si  )





Bon, cela dit, on peut se moquer des "Djeun's" mais &#231;a veut pas dire qu'on les stimatise comme des "racailles" ou des "voyous", comme le font certains.... suivez mon regard  )


----------



## BioSS (2 Novembre 2005)

Je suis moi-m&#234;me un djeun'Z, lol, &#231;a m'emp&#234;che pas d'&#234;tre r&#233;volt&#233; par le comportement de certains..


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les ecouteurs blancs Apple ,c'est un fait on est vite rep&#233;r&#233; par les voleurs &#224; la tire.



Je le redis, _afficher_ ostensiblement qu'on a sur soi un appareil &#224; 400 &#8364; je trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s malin... Apple aurait du faire un chapeau avec gyrophare pour &#234;tre bien s&#251;r de se faire rep&#233;rer. Dans Paris, un mp3 cheap beaucoup de gens en ont, &#231;a attire moins l'oeil (et les prix ont tellement baiss&#233; pour ces petits engins que le vol est moins int&#233;ressant que l'ipod), mais quand je vois les gamines de 13 ans avec un ipod &#224; la main dans le RER, bof. On peut bien se moquer apr&#232;s, des touristes qui se baladent &#224; Johannesburg avec un camescope &#224; la main... :mouais:  

Apr&#232;s, la grande ville c'est une sorte de jungle, de tous temps &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; comme &#231;a, il y a des chasseurs et des proies potentielles, &#224; chacun de faire en sorte d'&#234;tre discret.

Ah oui et puis merde, arr&#234;tez par piti&#233; d'amalgamer "jeune" - ou pire "jeune de banlieue" - avec "voyou". Il y a des bandits en costard-cravate et des types honn&#234;tes en surv&#234;tement blanc avec un jambe retrouss&#233;e...


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Je suis moi-m&#234;me un djeun'Z, lol, &#231;a m'emp&#234;che pas d'&#234;tre r&#233;volt&#233; par le comportement de certains..


mmm g sui pa sur, tu aicri tro bien....ta pa 1 blog? zyva leu mien dechire tro tamer!

http://www.vip-blog.com/vip/blogs/lolofredj.html




PS: Quetzal, un shuffle c'est moins de 100&#8364; et &#231;a a les m&#234;me &#233;couteurs qu'un ipod 5g. Moi une ville je veux pas que ce soit une jungle, d'ailleurs les animaux sont souvent moins c...s que les hommes.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs les animaux sont souvent moins c...s que les hommes.


Toi tu ne connais pas Belle, le labrador de mon père !!



a+

sébastien


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui et puis merde, arrêtez par pitié d'amalgamer "jeune" - ou pire "jeune de banlieue" - avec "voyou". Il y a des bandits en costard-cravate



Sauf que les bandit en costard, je ne les intéresse pas, je ne fais pas de spéculation en bourse ou autres trucs de ce genre. Alors qu'un jeune de banlieue qui me regarde de trop prêt, je flippe pas mal en me demandant si il n'as pas un surin dans sa poche 

J'ai un copain a la Bac, les costard Cravate il discute avant de les embarqué sans problème, les jeunes de banlieue, il tape en premier et discute après.. je ne lui donne pas tort malheureusement. Ces gens la sont responsable du mauvais traitement que la police leur inflige. ET encore, je trouve les flic bien sympa avec eux


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ... un jeune de banlieue qui me regarde de trop prêt, je flippe pas mal en me demandant si il n'as pas un surin dans sa poche
> 
> J'ai un copain a la Bac, (...) les jeunes de banlieue, il tape en premier et discute après.. je ne lui donne pas tort malheureusement. Ces gens la sont responsable du mauvais traitement que la police leur inflige. ET encore, je trouve les flic bien sympa avec eux



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :
gravissime.
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

donc, bon ben...  y a qu'à tous les tuer, hein ? tu commences ?
non bon, alors au moins tous les enfermer... 
les rééduquer... 
        
non les tuer c'est mieux.
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## woulf (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :
> gravissime.
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> ...



Et sinon, tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon je me reprends : 
- as tu déjà _parlé _ à un "jeune de banlieue" ? (remarque si tu reste à plus de 50 mètres ça va pas être facile... demande un mégaphone à ton pote de la BAC)
- te rends-tu compte de la portée d'un tel discours ? quid du "pacte républicain", de ce qui fait qu'on est ensemble, ici et maintenant dans un pays un peu différent de l'Irak, de la Birmanie ou même de l'Afrique du Sud ?
- comment peux-tu englober ainsi toute une partie de la population, amalgamer toute une classe sociale, disons, avec des délinquants et des criminels ?
- que sais-tu des rapports entre la police et ces jeunes ? les provocations ne viennent pas toujours d'où on pense tu sais... Un ami chirurgien d'origine Algérienne s'est fait tutoyer et insulter par des policiers, une fois au volant de sa Mercedes - et jusqu'à ce qu'il sorte sa carte professionnelle avec photo ils étaient persuadés qu'il l'avait volée rolleyes: ), une autre fois aux urgences, dans son job et par un type de la BAC complètement saoûl... Sans compter les contrôles d'identité dans la rue à tout moment. Avec ou sans survêtement blanc et casquette Nike. Je sais pas toi, moi je suis "blanc" et je m'habille discret, on ne me contrôle jamais mes papiers dans la rue, contrairement à ce que subissent trop souvent mes potes "issus de l'immigration" (détestable expression pour désigner ceux dont, pour la plupart, les arrière-grands-pères sont venus pourrir dans la terre de Verdun...).

Alors, merde.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu proposes quoi ?



Proposer rien, je suis pas ministre de l'int&#233;rieur...  

Le probl&#232;me est tr&#232;s complexe, tu le sais, j'aurais l'air de quoi &#224; dire ici ma solution miracle que je garde pour quand je serai ma&#238;tre du monde, hein ? 

En tout cas ce que je propose c'est au moins d'&#233;viter les attitudes du genre "j'&#233;vite de voir/entendre toute une partie de la population de mon propre pays parce que je suis convaincu que ce sont tous et collectivement des bandits irratrapables". Parce qu'une attitude pareille est irresponsable, aggrave la situation en accentuant le rejet que ressentent des jeunes &#224; qui l'on ne donne gu&#232;re d'espoir. Et ne venez pas me rincer avec le gnagnagna on peut pas tout excuser et tout, oui bien s&#251;r la d&#233;linquance est inacceptable, la responsabilit&#233; individuelle r&#233;elle, oui. Mais pas la sanction collective qui isole une partie du pays de l'autre, &#231;a jamais.

Ah oui, apr&#232;s c'est clair qu'aller se promener seul ipod en bandouli&#232;re dans un quartier "chaud" &#224; 2 heures du mat, je ne conseille pas pour autant. Enfin, si vous avez si peur des agressions et autres pick-pockets dans Paris, elles ne sont pas le fait des seuls "jeunes de banlieue" pour reprendre l'horrible expression-amalgame...

Tiens au fait que sont devenus les "polacs" et les "ritals" qui inqui&#233;taient tant nos grands-parents (et les Allemands d'ailleurs !) ? 
Et les blousons noirs qui terrorisaient d&#233;j&#224; le bourgeois en 1972 avec leurs cha&#238;nes de v&#233;lo... ? Et Jean Valjean, des nouvelles ?


----------



## woulf (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Proposer rien, je suis pas ministre de l'intérieur...
> 
> Le problème est très complexe, tu le sais, j'aurais l'air de quoi à dire ici ma solution miracle que je garde pour quand je serai maître du monde, hein ?
> 
> ...



On sera d'accord d'enfoncer la même porte ouverte en se gardant bien de généraliser, mais là j'insiste, DANS UN SENS COMME DANS L'AUTRE.

Quant aux blousons noirs, ils ont revendu leur chaîne de vélos à JPTK.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que les bandit en costard, je ne les intéresse pas, je ne fais pas de spéculation en bourse ou autres trucs de ce genre.



Tu pourrais être informaticien chez HP ou technicien chez Stéphane Kelian ou caissière à la Samaritaine...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Ces gens la sont responsables du mauvais traitement que la police leur inflige.



Franco, Pinochet, Salazar, Staline, Hitler, Pol-Pot, Kim-Il-Sung, Saddam Hussein, Robespierre, Bernard Gui (le grand inquisiteur), le général Nivelle (Aussaresses aussi...), les président Ben Ali (Tunisie) et Karimov (Ouzbekistan), pour ne prendre que quelques exemples, pens(ai)ent aussi que les mauvais traitements infligés par la police sont parfaitement justifiés par l'attitude des justiciables (ou des suspects d'ailleurs !). 

Je caricature, délibérément, pour indiquer vers ou peut déraper (dérape systématiquement, dans l'histoire) ce genre de conception de la police. 
Gaffe quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait que sont devenus les "polacs" et les "ritals" qui inquiétaient tant nos grands-parents ?


Plombiers et en Irak, respectivement.


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je suis choqué bien sûr qu'on puisse se faire tuer pour un ipod mais sans doute encore plus choqué de la manière dont les gens, et les ados en particulier EXHIBENT ce bidule hors de prix - et relativement voyant si on ne prend pas un minimum de précaution. Contrairement à ce qui a été dit nul besoin d'être un "connaisseur" pour reconnaître dans le métro un porteur d'ipod, les écouteurs blancs se repèrent à 1 km dans le brouillard. Et, ben merde, quand on porte sur soi un appareil qui coûte quinze jours de SMIC (ou un mois de RMI, je dis ça juste pour donner une échelle), ON RESTE DISCRET. Je vous connais donc je redis que ça ne justifie pas l'agression...   Mais exhiber ses richesses sur la voie publique quand on n'est pas préparé à les défendre d'une manière ou d'une autre (ce qui est un débat inquiétant) est la première manière de se les faire voler, un point c'est tout. Ces crétins d'ados-ipods enturbannés de consumérisme affiché - faute d'autres valeurs ? - me font penser à leurs crétins de parents qui s'étonnent qu'à Sao Paolo on les pourchasse pour leur Rollex et leur camescope. Je ne sais pas mais quand j'étais gamin non seulement "tout le monde" n'avait pas un appareil à 3000 FF dans la poche, ni même à la maison, mais le cas échéant on n'en faisait pas étalage. Encore moins avant de rentrer seul la nuit dans les rues désertes ou dans les transports en commun.



J'émets tout de même une petite réflexion.
Ca me fait un peu penser aux gens qui vont dire, lorsqu'une fille s'est faite violer : "bah elle l'a -bien chercher quand même hein, vu comment elle était habillée !!". 
Alors bien entendu, être en mini-jupe, décolleté plongeant à 2h du mat' dans une rue mal fréquentée ou dans les TC, c'est pas bien malin. J'en conviens. Pourtant, ça reste pas normal. Les gens devraient pouvoir vivre comme il veulent sans que les autres interviennent d'une manière ou d'une autre dans leur existence. 
On constatera quand même qu'une fille sapée sexy, ben ça manquera pas, même en pleine journée, même si ça va pas jusqu'à l'aggression, elle a toute les chances d'être interpellée (= sifflée). Si elle sourit à ses interpellants, elle sera traitée de p*te, si elle continue son chemin sans se retourner, elle sera traitée de s***pe. Dans tous les cas, y'aura pas de respect pour elle. C'est quand même malheureux de plus pouvoir disposer de sa liberté comme on l'entend.

Le fait que l'iPod soit un objet cher, est pour moi un faux problème. Une fille qui a envie de se faire belle et jolie, ben ça va être difficile pour elle d'être discrète dans la rue. Limite elle s'habille et elle reste chez elle...

Mais c'est un peu hors sujet. C'était juste une comparaison qui me venait.


----------



## Imaginus (2 Novembre 2005)

MOu&#233;...
L'adage qui veut que tout seul un humain peut comprendre un point de vue et a plusieurs ils sont forcement con et se comporte comme tel (appelons cela la necessit&#233; inconsciente du faire valoir)reste toujours valable. 
M'empeche si j'ai envie de me balader avec mon ipod sans me faire agresser c'est mon affaire et apres si on trouve normal un racket sous pretexte d'exposition plus ou moins ouverte je desappouvre.Un vol reste un vol. On peut se balader sans forcement "se la peter"comme dirait un ado en masquant sa machine.Evidement il faut avoir un minimum d'intelligence &#224; commencer par changer de casque (celui de l'ipod n'est pas vraiment une reference ca sera un plus indeniable)et evit&#233; les comportements dangereux.C'est une question d'education finalement. 


Experience perso: L'autre jour je dejeunais un sandwich/biere dans un pub bond&#233; de collegiens/lyceens/etudiants. Le fait que je bossais sur le powerbook 12" de mon bureau retenait l'attention. Pourtant a moins de 10 metres un gars affichait un portable 17 pouces widescreen (un acer il me semble)de derniere generation.On pouvait voir les etiquette d'ATi et D'AMD64 sur la becane. il evoluait dans l'indifference generale (je lui est quand meme demander si l'autonomie sur ce genre d'engin etait satisfaisante et nous avons fait un brin de causette).
On a du m'accoster une quinzaine de fois en a peine deux heures et j'ai meme invit&#233; un jeune qu'on pourrait "typ&#233; banlieu" par ses vetements (mais peut on vraiment jug&#233; quelqu'un sur son apparence ?) a essay&#233; le powerbook quelques minutes. Il a parut vraiment surpris qu'un adulte ne se mefie pas systematiquement  et il est repartit enthousiate  et s'est montr&#233; particulierement poli en repartant.

Je pense qu'il faut absolument evit&#233; les amalgames et les raccourcis rapides &#224; notre epoque car finalement ca ne sert personne si ce n'est alimenter une spirale debiloide qui pourrit notre jeunesse. Helas les gens sont de moins en moins a l'ecoute les uns des autres.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Les gens devraient pouvoir vivre comme il veulent sans que les autres interviennent d'une manière ou d'une autre dans leur existence.
> (...)
> C'est quand même malheureux de plus pouvoir disposer de sa liberté comme on l'entend.
> 
> Le fait que l'iPod soit un objet cher, est pour moi un faux problème. Une fille qui a envie de se faire belle et jolie, ben ça va être difficile pour elle d'être discrète dans la rue.



Bonne remarque... mais je crains qu'à part à Disneyland c'est peine perdue...  Ce que tu dis est un vrai problème, mais un problème universel je crois. Pas de société sans criminalité, pas de possession sans risque de vol... Après à chacun de s'adapter mais il est clair que c'est une contrainte. Enfin ici on n'a pas trop à se plaindre, aussi. J'ai pas fait le tour du monde mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des pays différents sur le fond pour ça.
Beaucoup de choses passent dans l'attitude aussi, j'ai quelques copines plutôt jolies qui ne sont presque jamais emmerdées, d'autres qui semblent attirer Jo-le-pénible malgré elles.


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

Tiens moi une fois, je montais dans un bus et un gars essaye de passer devant, le bus &#233;tait pas bond&#233; mais &#231;a me faisait ..... d'avoir attendu un quart d'heure et qu'on me passe devant donc j'ai fait la r&#233;flexion "pardon j'&#233;tais l&#224; avant vous" et j'ai eu droit &#224; "toi la salope tu fermes ta gueule. Je te respecte alors tu me respectes et tu me parles mieux". Texto! je risque pas d'oublier... J'habite pas dans une zone, je suis gentille avec les gens et je fais toujours des sourires quand je suis en soci&#233;t&#233;. Le fait est que je traine pas seule le soir dehors, je me sens pas en s&#233;curit&#233;. Au pire tu peux tomber sur un demeur&#233; (y en faut qu'un seul, pas besoin de g&#233;n&#233;raliser &#224; un groupe ethnosociale), au "mieux" sur des mecs &#224; l'humour "tr&#232;s lourd" avec des gens indiff&#233;rents qui ne viendront surtout pas te sortir du p&#233;trin.

Alors moi les CRS peuvent venir stationner toute la nuit devant chez moi, je ne ressentirais pas &#231;a comme une provocation. 

D&#233;sol&#233; je fais un peu d'amalgame mais c'est pas en nous inondant de poncifs sur la condition dans les banlieues qu'on va r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me.

PS: Au Japon, tu as des gens qui ne ferment m&#234;me pas leur maison... alors non, on ne peut pas dire, chez nous c'est pas pire qu'ailleurs. Chez nous il n'y a plus de respect et des personnes et des lois.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Un coll&#232;gue me dit : science sans conscience n'est que ruine des banlieues. Et hop il faxe son budget terrain


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2005)

Tout cela vire &#224; la discussion de bistrot, voire de... Bar (encore que &#231;a n'est pas vraiment conseill&#233; l&#224;-bas non plus). Bravo &#224; celui qui, dans un &#233;clair de lucidit&#233; a eu l'excellente id&#233;e de relancer ce fil, et &#224; ceux qui ont saut&#233; &#224; pieds joints dedans pour faire vinaigre et tomber dans des d&#233;bats pol&#233;miques plus ou moins politiques.

Attention les doigts.


----------

